# Arnold Schwarzenegger legt Schauspielpläne auf Eis



## AMUN (20 Mai 2011)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger verzichtet nach Bekanntwerden seiner außerehelichen Affäre zumindest vorläufig auf sein angestrebtes Comeback in Hollywood.*

Arnold Schwarzenegger (63) wird vorerst in keinem neuen Hollywood-Film zu sehen sein. Der frühere kalifornische Gouverneur wies seine Agentur Creative Artists Agency an, alle bereits angestoßenen oder geplanten Projekte auf Eis zu legen, wie sein Büro am Donnerstag mitteilte. Stattdessen wolle sich Schwarzenegger auf sein Privatleben konzentrieren.

Der 63-Jährige wollte unter anderem für „Cry Macho“ und einen „Terminator“-Film vor der Kamera stehen. 
Bereits im Februar, kurz nach Ende seiner Amtszeit als Gouverneur von Kalifornien, hatte der frühere Action-Star seiner Agentur grünes Licht gegeben, Rollenangebote zu prüfen. Ende März verkündete Schwarzenegger, dass er als Cartoon-Figur mit dem Namen "The Governator" ins Unterhaltungsgeschäft zurückkehre. Für das kommende Jahr plane er eine TV-Zeichentrickserie und ein Comic-Buch.


----------



## Q (20 Mai 2011)

Cry Macho würde doch passen


----------



## Punisher (20 Mai 2011)

Er legt Schauspielpläne aufs Eis und Haushälterinnen aufs Kreuz


----------



## neman64 (20 Mai 2011)

Er hat jetzt andere Gedanken. Jetzt muß er mal schauen, daß ihm die Scheidung nicht viel kostet.


----------



## Franky70 (21 Mai 2011)

Arnold war nie Schauspieler, bestenfalls Darsteller.


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (21 Mai 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Arnold war nie Schauspieler, bestenfalls Darsteller.



wow welch Gedankengeblitzte Erkenntnis.


----------



## Franky70 (21 Mai 2011)

Celebs_fan2011 schrieb:


> wow welch Gedankengeblitzte Erkenntnis.


Noch son Spruch und ich schicke Dir den Terminator vorbei...baby.


----------

